# Windy on East Bay!



## phrito (May 9, 2017)

Went out about 6:30-11:30am today out of Stingaree. Wind was about 20mph it seemed. Fished reefs headed West and only caught 2, pig pens looked promising but nada. Tried gulp shrimp on jig head, too water plug and DOA shrimp on popping cork. Caught both on the later. I'm pretty new at all this so wondering if I was barking up the wrong tree or just need more practice. Ran ICW from Seivers to Singaree and saw quiet a few people fishing the grass. I didn't have any live bait and that's what it looked like they were doing so I motored on. Was tempted to even go in canals and try my luck but was running out of time. All in all though a fun safe trip and always learn something new every time! Stay safe this weekend and tight lines!


----------



## jigfisher (Jun 15, 2011)

I haven't been in a couple of weeks because of wind or storms. Sounds like you were doing what supposed to although I'd have tried the grass also, just not amongst the others live bait or not. 
What'd the waters look like?


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish (Jul 11, 2016)

Sounds like you made the same trail I did on Friday. Only picked up one trout in that chocolate milk. West wind is no bueno!


----------



## Salty_UH (Feb 15, 2017)

went sunday......croaker soaking

hog pens had mud so thick it was like oil

fished seivers, stingaree and little elmgrove, ended with half dozen trout and a nice flounder from elmgrove


----------



## phrito (May 9, 2017)

jigfisher said:


> I haven't been in a couple of weeks because of wind or storms. Sounds like you were doing what supposed to although I'd have tried the grass also, just not amongst the others live bait or not.
> What'd the waters look like?


To me it looked like the water was very stirred up and milky. Couldn't even see a few feet. I'm new to all this so I'm not sure I've seen it on a good day! I briefly tried the grass in the ICW on Sunday evening (30 mins or so) but it was getting dark and a storm was coming in so I couldn't hang around long. I took my nephew out Sunday and we caught a few trout plus he caught a pretty good size gaftop. It was slimy but he had a blast fighting with it!


----------



## phrito (May 9, 2017)

Salty_UH said:


> went sunday......croaker soaking
> 
> hog pens had mud so thick it was like oil
> 
> fished seivers, stingaree and little elmgrove, ended with half dozen trout and a nice flounder from elmgrove


That's great, I didn't get to Elmgrove, guess I need to check my map and make sure I hit it up as well next time. Sunday was better, went in the evening. Wind was still pretty stout but much more manageable. Coming from a freshwater guy, that bay system is a whole new world. Lot of fun and I didn't see many boats and the ones I did see all kept their distance and seemed like everyone gave each other plenty of space. I kept hearing horror stories about the bays but maybe it was light this weekend. Also, if you've ever fished Rayburn or Fork in the spring, that's a lot of boats!


----------



## Salty_UH (Feb 15, 2017)

boat traffic was great, which means none until about 10am and then ALL the boats woke up!

one tip phrito, as i am a wader, it is NEVER a good idea to run in-between a wader and the shore line....just does not make any **** sense

had a flat bottom boat run between my group of waders and the shoreline that was about 100 yds apart, one wader was mad the fishing was messed up for a while...I was happy the dumbarse at least saw us and did not run us over

the boat's response to use waving and hollerin' was "I'm in a boat!", thanks jackarse


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Salty_UH said:


> the boat's response to use waving and hollerin' was "I'm in a boat!", thanks jackarse


Friday afternoon I was drifting about 400 yards NW of the mouth of Yates...I got a bump and dropped the PP...This arse clown that had come out of Stingray motored 50 yards off my bow headed towards the bayou...He proceeded to tell me that he was in the 'Yates Channel' and asked me 'What do you want me to do go behind you?' (I was about 300-350 yards off the South shoreline)...Here's your sign...


----------



## phrito (May 9, 2017)

Salty_UH said:


> boat traffic was great, which means none until about 10am and then ALL the boats woke up!
> 
> one tip phrito, as i am a wader, it is NEVER a good idea to run in-between a wader and the shore line....just does not make any **** sense
> 
> ...


I have fished from a kayak and waded before so I definitely understand not to cut the shore from waders. And I like to give boats a good 100 yds of space unless they're sitting in the middle of a boat lane or this one guy looked like he was drift fishing the ICW so I moved over as far as I could but no promises on that one.


----------



## cobrasteven (May 1, 2017)

I agree w not blasting past ppl...the ones I don't understand r the ones that anchor in a channel... I don't wanna churn up mud so I have no choice but to get a rod length from ur boat...at least I go on the opposite side of their casting...


----------



## rdrew5762 (May 14, 2013)

Ok....i'm new to this area also. I've learned most of the "popular" spots, but what are the "Hog Pens"? I'm not asking for GPS info or where anyone's honey hole is.....just haven't heard that one yet.


----------



## phrito (May 9, 2017)

rdrew5762 said:


> Ok....i'm new to this area also. I've learned most of the "popular" spots, but what are the "Hog Pens"? I'm not asking for GPS info or where anyone's honey hole is.....just haven't heard that one yet.


Some call it hog pen, some pig pens but it's just an area that is west of Seiver's Cut in East Bay. Seems to be most popular for wading and if I had to bet it'd be best in the winter. I went through there and saw tons of bait fish but I guess I suck bad enough that I couldn't catch anything!


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Friday afternoon I was drifting about 400 yards NW of the mouth of Yates...I got a bump and dropped the PP...This arse clown that had come out of Stingray motored 50 yards off my bow headed towards the bayou...He proceeded to tell me that he was in the 'Yates Channel' and asked me 'What do you want me to do go behind you?' (I was about 300-350 yards off the South shoreline)...Here's your sign...


you should feel lucky, I was anchored/talon on a pile of fish 2 weeks ago and had a yahoo split the difference between me and the shore, which was 75 yards. To my surprise the fish did not move and this Jake leg literally ran over them. Or at least not all of them. Had my neighbor a special ops vet and his son a California/Mel Peta police officer with me so I didn't want to go postal. We may have limited but they caught fish so all was good.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*pics of our trip*

they did't load on last post, hope they do here.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*changed format*

see if it loads now


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

c hook said:


> see if it loads now


Nice fish, not much report.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*5 to 8 feet shell*

Kenny we have been fishing 5 to 8 feet of water over shell, summer pattern throwing split tails and my famous rusty skitterwalk. I believe these are mostly surf runners. 100% lures, live bait prohibited by law on my boat. All pics recent.


----------



## bmccle (Jun 10, 2012)

*east bay*



jigfisher said:


> I haven't been in a couple of weeks because of wind or storms. Sounds like you were doing what supposed to although I'd have tried the grass also, just not amongst the others live bait or not.
> What'd the waters look like?


My son and I went out Sunday around noon. Water didn't look too bad to me. It was pretty nasty up in big pasture but out away from the bank it cleared up.

We got 4 keeper trout and a ton of dinks under the birds (I need the dumb fish in order to catch). Wind was howling!! Monday it laid down but I couldn't get anyone to go with me and wasn't motivated enough to go out by myself.

Oh, and Crystal Beach holiday weekends...good lord. Where do all of these idiots come from?!! I'm about to the point of where I wish they'd ban cars on the beach. Guess I'm getting old and boring....


----------

